# LOOK AT THOSE SNAPPERS



## ROCK N REEL (Oct 28, 2007)

*"KITTY'S KAT" with a crew of 4 launched out of Destin Friday morning just before sunrise. 30 minutes later 
















we were on one of her super secret, need to know, hot spots. Only had to anchor up once and the bite was on. In less than 4 hours had we had 8 nice red snapper and 40 mengo's in the cooler box. With our limit decided to move closer inshore and were surprised when we put another 8 red snapper in the box. Also got some odds and ends and several undersize amberjack.*


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch. Looks like you had one heck of a day on the water. Idea, when posting :takephoto if you hit the enter key after a photo is uploaded the second picture will be below the first and so forth.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Rock N Reel -did ..or doyou.. have a bigTriton? I saw a beautiful Triton named the Rock N Reel the other day...Nice catch by the way!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## FishOn101 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Kitty, thanks again for the great fishing trip you provided. I had an absolutely awesome time, the ride out and back inwas smooth. First time ever fishing out of Destin and it was great. I am up for another trip anytime you like. This was the first time I got out this Snapper season and who can complain about limiting out on Red Snapper and Mingo's. There were 4 red Snapper for each of us(x4 peeps)and 10 Mingo's each as well plus Jimbo caught a really nice Lane amd I of course fouled the fish box with a Blue fish:doh The company could not be beat, the weather was beautiful and best of all the BITE WAS ON!!!! Thanks again!!

Rick


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Damnit man :bowdown


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like the bite was definitely on!!:clap


----------



## Coconut Joe (Oct 5, 2007)

Great catch !!! Hard work does pay off !!!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## bleedincrimson (Oct 3, 2007)

hell yeah. that's a nice looking snapper limit


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Kitty,Jimbo and Rickjust wanted to drop a like to let you know that I had an awesome time! What a load of fish we pulled in huh? You have a nice boat and we had an awesome crew. I'll be back in a few weeks and I'll be praying for calm seas. Thanks again for everything and sorry 'bout your rugs:blush:.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch! That looks like a friend of mine's old boat - did you buy that from a guy in Molino not that long ago?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

sweet, looks like your loaded for a while!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome!!!:clap:clap


----------

